# Jiaogulan tea



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I've been taking this and wow i notice the difference calm all day. since taking it i've been sleeping a solid 9-10 hours a day.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

What is it supposed to do ??


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

It's a calming adaptogen suppose too help your body maintain homostatsis also called immortality tea. It has alot of other effects all i know is it lets me sleep good and calms me down all day. From what i gather off the internet its also a blood thinner as well increases nitric oxide and has a regulatory effect on bloodpressure. From the tea book i got it saids jiaogulan been reputed for it anti-aging antioxidant and disease-fighting properties believed to improve digestion aid in weightloss improve sleep decrease cholesterol and much more. I've also been going for naps during the day sometimes which is not normal for me.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

How much are you taking? I'm seriously considering trying this


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

The stuff that i get comes in little balls. But i think there about 3 to 5 grams each and you can infuse it about 5 times. I make it twice a day with new tea but i reuse the same tea alot.


----------



## Banco (Jan 10, 2011)

Jiaogulon also known as gynostemma is a nice way to ease anxiety and other health problems. Ive been taking for a while now. The effets are nice, but subtle at best. But then again, its an adaptogen so it needs to be taken in for long time in order to truly benefit from it just as any other chinese adaptogens. I say its worth a shot as it helps bring homeostasis to the body and is good for adrenal, inflammation, blood, flu's and more. Give it a try!


----------



## lowvoltrevolt (Aug 21, 2015)

I've been drinking Jiaogulan for 6 months now, and I definitely feel the same effects of calm and much less stress. It also did a good cleanse on me in the first few weeks.  It's strange because although you feel more calm, you also feel more energized at the same time, and mentally more alert. Workouts at the gym are easier, almost as if your muscles get tired less and you have more energy..

Jiaogulan also has A TON of other health benefits, so depending on your condition you may experience many other positive changes. It seems to be very good against diabetes, heart disease, cholesterol, blood pressure, etc.

I personally love it, and have gotten pretty much my entire family on it too, and they love it as well, so it's definitely not a placebo effect IMO.


----------

